# 350 LEGEND



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

How many are using the 350 legend I just got mine together last nite AR platform anyone have any issues Im using 180 grn Winchester deer hog bear loads I cant wait to shoot it The last minute ritual again


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Weve used the winchester deer season 150 and have had great luck with it. I've quit using my 444 and bought my own 350 since my son took ownership of mine 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

My son shot a doe with the Winchester 180grain over the weekend. Put a hurting on her. My dad shot a buck with the Winchester 150 grain a year or two ago and it absolutely destroyed the deer as well


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

My son has killed 7 deer with his 350 shooting 170 grain Hornady. They were all pretty dead🤪.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I use the American Whitetail Hornady 170gr. It prints best out of my rifle...followed closely by the Winchester 180gr.

Tried the Hornady 165gr ballistic tip and was not at all impressed with its terminal effect unless heavy bone was hit. I shot a doe...two buddies shot deer with these as well. All broadside, heart/lung shots with same size entrance and exit holes. Absolutely no expansion. Deer ran with very little to no blood trail. And when I dressed mine...pencil size hole through top of heart. Also...shot mine with snow on the ground and as already mentioned...two of us looked for blood from where Deer was standing and trailing nothing but prints in the snow...finally found some very light spotting about 40yds over a hill. Deer was about another 40-50 down the hill piled up in some brush. Did the bullet kill the deer...yup. Had the snow not been on the ground to track prints...it would have been very hard to find her.
Since I'm a meat Hunter mostly...I usually wait for that heart lung shot. But here's a deer shot last year that was headed for a wall of deep, extra heavy thicket I surely didn't want him to get into. He was about 20' from getting into that thicket so took a high shoulder shot on him using the Hornady 170gr at about 145yds and he was DRT. He dropped and never moved another inch:









The soft lead nosed bullet...though it totally destroyed one shoulder and partially the other...did exactly what it was supposed to do.

FWIW...kinda waiting to get my hands on some of the new Barnes 350 all copper 170gr rounds. Think at the velocity the 350's shoot at that this all copper bullet will expand as good as the Barnes all copper muzzle loader bullets.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I’m interested in the Barnes bullets for the 350 as well. The expansion should be perfect based on my muzzle loader results.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Muddy said:


> I’m interested in the Barnes bullets for the 350 as well. The expansion should be perfect based on my muzzle loader results.


Yep...and trust me...the Hornady 350 legend 165gr ballistic tip act just like the Hornady SST's when shot out of a m/l.
They are surgical no doubt...the reason I kept trying to make them work for so many years. But they just don't expand unless bone is hit.
The Barnes fly just as true as the SST's and expand beautifully.
I
Like you...I expect the Barnes 350 round to do the same. 
But at $45 a 20 rd box...they sure are proud of em.


----------



## Buckeye33 (May 18, 2021)

I’ve used the 170gr Hornady out of a 12.5 inch pistol for 3 deer now. I’m a big fan.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hornady needs to come out with a XTP round for the 350. Most devastating bullet I've ever shot out of a muzzleloader is the 300 grain xtp mag


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Stacy, that was a nice buck your shot last year.! Don’t remember you posting a pic? If you did, I missed it. Son is shooting the 350 Legend-Hornady 170 gr too. He is anxious to see how the bullet performs too. Gonna try and get a doe for some trail bologna. Will let everyone know how it does. Yeah those Barnes rounds are a little expensive for a box of 20!


----------



## Buckeye33 (May 18, 2021)

I cannot believe that the expensive Barnes bullets could perform any better that the Hornady 170s I’ve used. I mean dead is dead. I have always liked Hornady ammo and my preference for the 170 initially was just because they grouped so well in the first 2 guns I built. The great performance just elevated that. I have friends that use the Winchester soft points with good success as well, just because that is what their guns preferred.
I have processed 2 deer that were shot using the Winchester ballistic tips and I did not like the way those performed. They did results in one shot kills but there was no blood trails for short recovery distances and internally there was not near the damage that the soft points did.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

We've shot 3 deer with ours . 2 with the 180 grain soft point Winchester's and one with the 160 grain core bonded Winchester HP .

I liked the results of all three. I kinda lean towards a bigger heavier bullet myself . So plan to stick with the 180s as long as I can get them .


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Kenlow1 said:


> Stacy, that was a nice buck your shot last year.! Don’t remember you posting a pic? If you did, I missed it. Son is shooting the 350 Legend-Hornady 170 gr too. He is anxious to see how the bullet performs too. Gonna try and get a doe for some trail bologna. Will let everyone know how it does. Yeah those Barnes rounds are a little expensive for a box of 20!


Thanks Ken.
Can't remember If'n I posted a pic or not.
Best of luck to your son, you and all hunting with you.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

DHower08 said:


> Hornady needs to come out with a XTP round for the 350. Most devastating bullet I've ever shot out of a muzzleloader is the 300 grain xtp mag


Yup, I shoot 240gr XTP's out of the muzzle loader with great success. The kids are shooting 180gr XTP's out of their 357max's. Awesome combination.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Exactly the INFO that I've been searching YOUTUBE for. .350 Legend, anything. THANKS GUYS.
It looks like there's a whole bunch of different opinions on here, also,,,, so I'd believe that everything depends on how much rib, or leg bone you hit on entre.

*Do any of you have some corresponding info on bullet GROUPINGS? (Target Pics, off a good sturdy bench ;>)
Have any of you tried pouring powder coated wheel-weight lead bullets for your .350 L ?

After all,,,, if 'I' can drop so many deer with my trusty 1/5-1/4 oz lead bullet .410 pump,, everything else out there, is OVERKILL! lol,,,,,*


Moving up, I wanted something that could nicely group &* kill past 100yd. WITHOUT punishing recoil.*
So, straight-wall cartridge I went.
I started out with the Ruger .450. NOPE, big mistake! Might as well shoot a 3" 12g slug! Oh Man that thing hurt! SOLD IT.
Got a .350 L in Ruger & absolutely loved the recoils 'push' instead of mule kick. (fyi,, pacemaker in shoulder, that's why my last 25+ deer have been dropped with my trusty .410! Dr said, "NO RIFLE SHOOTING, AT ALL"! Ya right, that'll never happen, might as well be dead!)
LOVED the .350 so much that I had to buy another one for my G-kids,,,, I got the Mossburg for a fantastic price compared to that Ruger. Longer barrel, muzzle break,,, LOVE the trigger! PLUS, NO long, Ruger carbine magazine hanging out the bottom. Man, I hated that the most. (a 3-shot trap door mag would'a been tits on that short rifle!)
That Mossburg,, Seems like 1/2 the recoil & definitely 1/2 the noise. lol,,, SO,,, I gave the kids the RUGER instead!

I didn't see anything to put a hole in, all day Yesterday,,,, so maybe I'll have some proof this weekend.

Play Safe guys.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Ended last year's season with the legend (doe) , and started this season with it (buck)..... believe the 44 carbine will be retired and taken as a backup !


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I did the 375Win for best all around Ohio rifle. To get best out of it Spitzer bullet is used. That makes it single shot, the lever guns won’t handle the OAL and not for use in tube magazine. The benefit of using rifle to me is range. Although most Ohio Deer I have shot were under 100yds hardly a season has went by that I saw a monster buck out of slug range. While 350L is good for killing at 100yds it’s not got much power when talking 200yds. personally I think the 350L over rated. The biggest selling point seems to be light recoil. 100yds and under about anything will kill a deer. Remember big game was wiped out to extinction in Ohio with flintlock muzzle loaders. They were mostly under .40 cal and shooting a plain lead ball, no XTPs.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I’ve really taken a liking to the 350. It’s a very efficient cartridge. It has a lot of good qualities to it. It’s been a great addition to the list of legal Ohio cartridges.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Muddy said:


> I’ve really taken a liking to the 350. It’s a very efficient cartridge. It has a lot of good qualities to it. It’s been a great addition to the list of legal Ohio cartridges.


I have to agree, a real tack driver for a good clean 1 shot harvest ..... my new go to and really liking neck shots with it

I got real lucky last year and got on cabelas web site and got one of the few they had in stock that day(on line purchase only) pick up in store later that day, and now so happy I went ahead and got one, (savage) with no external mag sticking out the bottom..... with only needing 1 shot , 4 in the internal mag isn't necessary anyway


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

I started shooting the 350 this gun season..shot 2 this last week..1 at 50yds and 1 at 77yds..thing I noticed is a small hole on entry, both ran about 25-30yds with no blood trail, but trashes the insides, both lung shots, trailed for both with maybe a few spects of blood, different than I am used to


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

What bullets are you using ? Just ask because we've had good blood trails on the two that ran. The 3rd one we shot dropped where it stood. 

3 deer isn't a good sampling tho . So I'm curious about others experiences. 

Right now we just have one 350 . And also a 20 gauge slug gun . I'll probably get another 350 once my son gets old enough to sit on his own . Right now one good deer gun suits us fine .


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

was using 160gr Winchesters..what were you using carpn?


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Shot one doe with a 160 grain bonded Winchester at 120 yds. Textbook heart shot and she ran about 80 yds leaving a very heavy bloodtrail in snow . 

The next 2 we're shot with 180 grain lead point Winchester . Both were decent bodied bucks . 

First was 160 yds . Hit middle of ribs about 8 inches behind shoulder . It dropped in its tracks . Not really sure why . Bullet passed thru. 

2nd was about 30-35 yards . Hit middle of ribs about 4" behind shoulder and bullet passed thru exiting very tight to shoulder bone without touching . 

Deer mule kicked and ran about 40 yds before crashing . Was off feet in seconds Ok blood but not what I would call a heavy blood trail . Blood didn't start for about 20 yds . But I didn't find that abnormal.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for those reports!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I’ve got many heavy blood trails with slugs. The best one from a bullet came from small Fork. I knicked heart on through and through with a 242gr Wadcutter. Cast from soft lead and going 750fps from a 45Colt. It didn’t go but maybe 30yds from hit. Every time feet hit the ground you could see blood squirting. There was snow on ground and Stevie Wonder could have tracked it. Moral it’s all in the shot. Gimmick bullets don’t make up for poor shots. There is nothing more crude than a Wadcutter, even a round ball has better aerodynamics.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Has anybody tried the ammo from bear creek ballistics out of michigan? They are a custom ammo maker for the 450 and 350. It looks like they have some really nice ammo for the 350 but with shipping its 46 a box. They also have data for their reloading data they use. 

Weve used the 150 winchester deer season xp with good results but was looking to go maybe to 170 or 180 grain just to get a little more energy.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I think blood trails depend on height of hit on the chest.... lower the quicker , otherwise the chest needs to fill before much starts coming out (my experience with the 300gr 44mags) jacketed soft points chest pass throughs not much blood , but still dead deer 100yrds above center hits

For now I'm sighted in with the hornady 170gr soft point ..... 9+ boxes should last a few seasons , then on to the Winchester 180gr & (150gr I haven't shot yet) and may never need to


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

The Hornady 170 grain soft points have worked well for us also. We’ve killed quite a few deer with them. They have all been complete pass through, so I haven’t been able to recover a bullet. They definitely expand based on the damage at the exit hole. Most of the deer dropped dead or in sight. We have only trailed a couple that went a short distance. Blood trails were moderate blood. Enough to follow, but not like a painted trail.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Muddy said:


> The Hornady 170 grain soft points have worked well for us also. We’ve killed quite a few deer with them. They have all been complete pass through, so I haven’t been able to recover a bullet. They definitely expand based on the damage at the exit hole. Most of the deer dropped dead or in sight. We have only trailed a couple that went a short distance. Blood trails were moderate blood. Enough to follow, but not like a painted trail.


Have found the same results Muddy.
Five out of our seven man hunting group use the Hornady 170's. Two use the Winchester 180gr SP. They have worked just as well.
We all started out using the ballistic tips...either Hornady of Winchester. But with so many 'no blood trails' and same size entrance/exit holes with the brood side heart/lung shots...didn't take long for everyone to switch.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

wonder how many have shot deer and did not find blood and not follow up. Got to do some experimenting, so used to slugs, new game to me! As fast said, same size entrance-exit I dont like, would softer tip make any difference?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Deadeyedeek said:


> wonder how many have shot deer and did not find blood and not follow up. Got to do some experimenting, so used to slugs, new game to me! As fast said, same size entrance-exit I dont like, would softer tip make any difference?


Yes, I’ve had great results with the soft tip lead. Plenty of blood and expansion. Winchester 180 grain soft point.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

There's another Ohio company you guys can look at. Steinel's in Twinsburg. They started offering legend ammo. Looks like they have a 170gr soft point. I found them as they are one of a few that offer loaded max ammo. Ballistics are good in what we've gotten from them. They're running 200fps faster than our hand loads. We just haven't used them on an animal yet to see how they perform. You can buy components from them too if you hand load.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Moo Juice said:


> There's another Ohio company you guys can look at. Steinel's in Twinsburg. They started offering legend ammo. Looks like they have a 170gr soft point. I found them as they are one of a few that offer loaded max ammo. Ballistics are good in what we've gotten from them. They're running 200fps faster than our hand loads. We just haven't used them on an animal yet to see how they perform. You can buy components from them too if you hand load.


I looked those up. The company doesn’t recommend them for deer. They actually said they will discontinue them when the stock is sold. Kinda odd.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

bobk said:


> I looked those up. The company doesn’t recommend them for deer. They actually said they will discontinue them when the stock is sold. Kinda odd.


That is weird.🤔


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Bob, did they say they were discontinuing the legend all together or just that bullet?


----------



## Bronson (May 16, 2014)

I had much better patterning with the 160 grain. Can’t comment on blood trail. My buck last year dropped in his tracks


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Deadeyedeek said:


> wonder how many have shot deer and did not find blood and not follow up. Got to do some experimenting, so used to slugs, new game to me! As fast said, same size entrance-exit I dont like, would softer tip make any difference?





bobk said:


> Yes, I’ve had great results with the soft tip lead. Plenty of blood and expansion. Winchester 180 grain soft point.


FWIW...have done...and seen by others all the experimenting I need to see with the ballistic tipped projectiles.
Though all I've shot are accurate...and If you hit decent bone with them (shoulder,spine etc) they'll do the job and have good terminal effect with usually dropping the deer where they stand...they just don't expand unless bone is hit. Just don't think there's enough velocity out of the 350 to make the ballistic tipped bullets expand reliably unless they hit bone. And as a rule...there's just no blood trail without hitting bone.
Being primarily a meat Hunter...I just don't like blowing whole shoulders up. 
As bobk posted...the soft points just tend to have better terminal effect as far as expanding and leaving better blood trails.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Moo Juice said:


> Bob, did they say they were discontinuing the legend all together or just that bullet?


I think they are keeping a 150 grain. This was all based on their tests done on ballistic gel. They didn’t like the penetration/expansion from the 170 I think. I’d have to read it again.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> I think they are keeping a 150 grain. This was all based on their tests done on ballistic gel. They didn’t like the penetration/expansion from the 170 I think. I’d have to read it again.


Really like that their 150grn round is an all copper bullet like Barnes new 170grn round. 
With the velocity that 350legends shoot at...that is only slightly above that of many 50 cal inline m/l'ers shooting 100-110grn of Blackhorn 209 powder...thinking the all copper 350 bullet will expand better in soft tissue (broad side heart/lung shot) than all other copper jacketed lead or steel cored rounds. Just like has been found shooting an all copper bullet vs lead, steel cored bullet in the M/l'er. The Barnes all copper m/l'er bullets running just shy of the 350 legend velocities expand with the prettiest rose petal formation you could ask for cutting a much larger wound channel.
Again...Can't wait to get my hands on some Barnes all copper 170grn rounds and put them to the test.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Barnes all copper perfection.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Now thats what I am looking for..just ordered a box..Muddy may I ask, was that a body hit, neck? Thanks


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Muddy said:


> View attachment 500431
> 
> Barnes all copper perfection.


Was that a factory load and if so what kind or a hand load? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

That was 50 cal muzzle loader sabot with a velocity around 1800 fps at the muzzle. It entered at the ribs, went through 2 lungs, through the opposite shoulder, and stopped at the hide. Mature buck at 100 yards.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

This is another recovered Barnes bullet shot at 1600 FPS. I keep them on my desk as paper weights. People always pick them up and ask what they are. After I tell them that they are recovered bullets from dead deer they get a weird facial expression and set them back down on my desk.


----------



## jdlovejoy4 (2 mo ago)

I build a 350 legend this year I didn’t get a chance to shoot anything with it I’m pretty excited I built a second one as well


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

jdlovejoy4 said:


> I build a 350 legend this year I didn’t get a chance to shoot anything with it I’m pretty excited I built a second one as well


Been getting the bug to build one myself.
Can you share some info on parts you used for yours?
Also...the best place to get parts?


----------



## Matt D (Apr 14, 2004)

Have built 5-6 for family and friends. All have shot very good. Mine prefers the 160 grain federal fusion's the best so far but shoots all options tried good. My daughter has killed a couple of bucks with it. Both 150 yards and neither went more than 50 yards. will have to give the Barnes load a try and maybe the other 150 all copper load mentioned.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I have reloaded and shot everything in the 350 Legend in two different guns. One is an an AR-15 Ruger upper. The other is a CVA Scout single shot. To extract the best performance from the 350. Reloading is a must. Hunting accuracy can and is easily achieved using factory loads. The 350 is a viable 200 yd deer harvester. On the large side I used 200 grain cast powder coated bullets. On down to a 150 grain Remington psp 358 resized to .355 . 

The factory ammo I experimented with. Hornady Winchester Browning. All these shot and grouped well. However all these were easily surpassed with good reloading technique. Not to hurt anyone's feelings but these " designer bullets " are like real expensive purses for women. Regardless of the name on the purse the function being accomplished is the same.

You can doubt what I am saying. Just remember I am not SELLING anything just being truthful. No one needs an Elk gun to kill a goat sized animal. Some of you are probably old enough to remember the magnum Craze initiated by Roy Weatherby. Where he tried to convince hunters you had to have a magnum something to kill anything. There was way too many 30-30 , 35 Remington and 32 Winchester special users to buy that theory. But he did convince quite a few neophytes. Which caused a lot of them to develop a serious flinch. The laws of physics will never change.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

interesting..if I may ask papa, what is your opinion of the CVA 350 single shot? I have never reloaded, so am at the mercy of factory loads..been shooting different loads and am learning the difference in bullets


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Just throwing this question out there...why not use a .450 bushmaster over the .350 legend ??? Just curious ...I don't own neither one of them...yet


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I shoot a 450 and my son shoots a 350. We have killed a bunch of deer with both calibers, and both calibers kill deer very well. I have taken my sons 350 to deer camp several years to use it myself. I would pick the 450 if you want to set up a gun for longer ranges. The 350 looses energy fast as you approach 200 yards. For most hunting situations the 350 is more than enough gun and is a pleasure to shoot. The 450 might be a little over kill in my opinion at average hunting distances of 100 yards or less based on the wound channels that it makes. I like to kill deer very quickly, and the 450 definitely does that. I also like to conserve meet, which the 350 is slightly better at. My son became very proficient with the 350 at 7 years of age. There aren't a lot of rounds out there that a 7 year old can shoot comfortably over and over at the range that will kill deer like the 350 does. The 350 is a very efficient round that does a lot of things very well. The 450 is a beast that will kill about anything that walks.


----------



## TM-1 (Mar 10, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing about using a 450 or 45/70. I have both. I thought recoil would be the biggest advantage with the 350s especially with kids. My father in law gave up his mosberg slug gun a couple years ago. I told him to look at a 350. He now has a Winchester 350. Great explanation Muddy.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

As I've aged , I looked toward the future what would be more comfortable to hunt with , dropped down to a 20 ga shot gun , 44mag carbine but the 350 legend has more distance then the 44...... I always try to plan ahead .... it's not like I can't handle the 12ga but it's way more accurate to shoot the 44 or the 350l.... both are tack drivers on my 50yrd range , and do fine out to 80yrds so far


----------



## Buckeye33 (May 18, 2021)

The biggest advantage of the 350 over the 450 is the reduced recoil and most importantly the muzzle blast that comes with it. For example, the last deer I shot with the 350 he was never out of the scope. I shot, he mule kicked and before his feet were back on the ground the crosshairs were back on the shoulder ready for a second shot if needed. 
In contrast I don’t think it’s possible to do that with the 450, or 45-70 for that matter. Now if you miss on that first shot you’re playing catch-up. This is precisely what soured me on a short barrel 450. I jumped up a nice buck and had to take a quick shot. I missed, I know it’s crazy but it does happen occasionally 😉. After the bombshell went off in my face I never got a chance to shoot again. 
Point is deer aren’t all that hard to kill. Some guys do it with a stick and a string.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

450 kinda overkill. The CVA scout is a fine set up for either beginner or old vet. If you look up my post on CVA will give you good idea on the 350 Legend









CVA Scout talking beau coup smack


My 350 Legend CVA has never been finalized for a pet load. Mother nature permitted this afternoon to fire a few off. My first trial round five shot group looked like a shot gun pattern instead of a rifle group. So that was a no go, three other trial loads also stunk up the place. The two keepers...




www.ohiogamefishing.com


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

I have been toying with the idea of another gun/barrel for deer. I’ve used a muzzle loader ( encore) for many many years, love it, so no “ real” reason to switch. That being said, considered both the 350 L or the 450 BM. I see all the kills, videos of people‘s success with the 350 but still wonder if it’s “ big” enough. The 450 has a similar bullet as I use in my muzzle loader (300 grn, .44 cal) although slightly faster) but after seeing the included photo, I’m thinking I do not want the 450 BM,
I know the person that shot this deer, I do not know the bullet, or any other facts.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

M R DUCKS said:


> I have been toying with the idea of another gun/barrel for deer. I’ve used a muzzle loader ( encore) for many many years, love it, so no “ real” reason to switch. That being said, considered both the 350 L or the 450 BM. I see all the kills, videos of people‘s success with the 350 but still wonder if it’s “ big” enough. The 450 has a similar bullet as I use in my muzzle loader (300 grn, .44 cal) although slightly faster) but after seeing the included photo, I’m thinking I do not want the 450 BM,
> I know the person that shot this deer, I do not know the bullet, or any other facts.



Looks like more destroyed wasted meat than you would get from a 12 gauge slug.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I don't know what the back story is on that picture, but that is a lot more damage than I've experienced with the 450.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Muddy said:


> I don't know what the back story is on that picture, but that is a lot more damage than I've experienced with the 450.


It almost looks like a hollow point was used...or maybe a centered shot threw both shoulders...that's some serious damage


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I was thinking some kind of quick expanding bullet as well. I've center punched both bucks and does in the shoulder from 25-75 yards and never had that kind of damage.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

There's probably a few choices out there to explain such tremendous damage...I have a couple of friends that use .450's and have shot their share of deer but none have ever mentioned that type of performance...all I can say is WOW!!


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Good to hear those replies guys! 👍🏻


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

I did a fair amount of research on the 350 and the 450 when planning my purchase. I found the the trajectory was very similar. I’m thinking energy was a little different but not enough to justify the 450. I was worried about the 350 wounding a deer and not being able to track it. I bought a 350. 
I still am doing research and have found that the 350 ballistics are almost identical to the 30/30. The 30/30 is a great deer rifle so I’m confident in the 350. 
I shot a deer today with the Winchester 180 grain power point. The bullet broke the shoulder, blew a hole in the heart and busted ribs on the opposite side. I didn’t see an exit hole and didn’t notice the bullet when I field dressed it so maybe it’s hung up somewhere. If I find it I’ll post a picture.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Mattiba said:


> I did a fair amount of research on the 350 and the 450 when planning my purchase. I found the the trajectory was very similar. I’m thinking energy was a little different but not enough to justify the 450. I was worried about the 350 wounding a deer and not being able to track it. I bought a 350.
> I still am doing research and have found that the 350 ballistics are almost identical to the 30/30. The 30/30 is a great deer rifle so I’m confident in the 350.
> I shot a deer today with the Winchester 180 grain power point. The bullet broke the shoulder, blew a hole in the heart and busted ribs on the opposite side. I didn’t see an exit hole and didn’t notice the bullet when I field dressed it so maybe it’s hung up somewhere. If I find it I’ll post a picture.


Best research is your trigger finger. Sounds like it worked for ya. Congratulations on the deer.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Good job, Matt.


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

Well, I cut the deer up yesterday, no bullet. The bullet passed clear through the deer, there was an exit wound through the ribs and it went through the meat on the left shoulder. I would say the gun did a nice job and the expansion of the bullet appeared to be pretty decent.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

If you are not sure about using the 350 legend for deer take my word for it, it’s plenty of gun. 5 shots out of mine in two years (other than sighting in) 5 deer that didn’t go more than 40 yards. 2 dropped right in their tracks. 180 grain


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howland 937 (10 mo ago)

joekacz said:


> Just throwing this question out there...why not use a .450 bushmaster over the .350 legend ??? Just curious ...I don't own neither one of them...yet


As others have noted, recoil is the biggest factor. More comfortable for most people to shoot, which means more actual practice. 
When it was introduced, lighter "range" loads were available for about $9/box which meant the 350 was more economical to practice with. More affordable+more comfortable=more shooting. 

My dad has one of the Marlin 45-70's in stainless/laminate...large loop guide gun IIRC. He's had it for 9 years. Bore-sighted, dialed in- killed 7 deer with it and hasn't missed one yet. Still on his first box of Hornady LeverEvolution which was near $35 back then. He hates shooting it, so he only shoots it at deer.


----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay (Jan 3, 2017)

I cut up a buddies deer that he shot with 350. Hit it in the neck went all the way through to the back of the rids on the opposite side (quartering towards him) bullet was just under the hide.
Looks impressive to me!


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

When I was younger , tougher and bordering on stupid  . I shot just about anything. Then while sighting in at Vienna fish and game club range. I heard these bunch of older guys getting on one of their group. He was sighting in a 243. They were teasing him that it was a woman's caliber. He replied mebbe so but it outshot all you guys cannons. He also stated and this is an exact quote " would you rather have Mike Tyson punch you in the face or your kid sister " ? Now mind you I shot calibers in pistols that felt like a stick of dynamite went off in my hands. Rifles that left bruises on my shoulder.

Another old timer " why use a 25 pound sledge to drive a tack." So around 40 years of age I finally listened to their sage advice. I was older slower but a whole lot smarter. Results in rifle 7mm-08 was the biggest caliber left in my collection. Pistol wise 44 magnum was my largest left. Since I never intended to hunt grizzly bear or elk. I felt that the 7mm-08 was enough gun for anything else. Matter of fact I have always felt the 7mm-08 was the ideal whitetail cartridge.

I have not killed as many deer with the 350L as I have with the 357 MAX. They are very close in ballistics. Deer sizes ran from a huge muscular buck eight point to a geman sheperd sized doe. That puny doe was closer than I estimated the range. So I thought it was bigger. You would not believe the grief I got from by my deer hunter group. Anyway all these deer required no tracking. They either fell where they were or staggered for about 10-15 yards. All this from a 150 grain bullet with a muzzle velocity of 2300-2400 fps.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Mi-Mic-Kay said:


> I cut up a buddies deer that he shot with 350. Hit it in the neck went all the way through to the back of the rids on the opposite side (quartering towards him) bullet was just under the hide.
> Looks impressive to me!
> 
> View attachment 501486
> ...


That sounds about my doe kill.... neck shot , exit right behind opposite leg but believed it exited..... might take the metal detector up and try to find the bullet..... couldn't be to far or deep ......I'd be interested it what it looks like , it definitely hit bone going through by the damage when gutted and processed


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Mi-Mic-Kay said:


> I cut up a buddies deer that he shot with 350. Hit it in the neck went all the way through to the back of the rids on the opposite side (quartering towards him) bullet was just under the hide.
> Looks impressive to me!
> 
> View attachment 501486
> ...


That's exactly what a projectile is s'pose to look like for the best terminal performance.
Do you know what round/bullet type he was using?


----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay (Jan 3, 2017)

fastwater said:


> Do you know what round/bullet type he was using?


Hornady American Whitetail 170gr SP


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Mi-Mic-Kay said:


> Hornady American Whitetail 170gr SP


If mine gets found, I hope it looks like that.... the doe should be the easiest to find..... same round


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

That 170 grain Hornady bullet has had great terminal performance for us. I’ve never been able to recover a bullet though due to complete pass through every time. Is the bullet in that picture missing the lead core? That picture looks like the copper jacket less the lead core.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Mi-Mic-Kay said:


> Hornady American Whitetail 170gr SP


Thanks for responding.
The same has proven itself the last couple years to our hunting group as well.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Muddy said:


> That 170 grain Hornady bullet has had great terminal performance for us. I’ve never been able to recover a bullet though due to complete pass through every time. Is the bullet in that picture missing the lead core? That picture looks like the copper jacket less the lead core.


I was thinking the same thing. No lead.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

We got lead. From the doe last weekend.


----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay (Jan 3, 2017)

Muddy said:


> Is the bullet in that picture missing the lead core? That picture looks like the copper jacket less the lead core.


This is correct. No lead core.


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

Anyone familiar with the Mossberg Patriot 350 ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

Parris Island said:


> Anyone familiar with the Mossberg Patriot 350 ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the Patriot. It shoots fine.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Parris Island said:


> Anyone familiar with the Mossberg Patriot 350 ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also have one with the cerakote barrel. First year using it and took a nice buck at 90 yards. Shoots good and action is smooth. Only complaint is the stock seems a little thick around where you would grip it when shooting but that's also just me. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

fastwater said:


> Really like that their 150grn round is an all copper bullet like Barnes new 170grn round.
> With the velocity that 350legends shoot at...that is only slightly above that of many 50 cal inline m/l'ers shooting 100-110grn of Blackhorn 209 powder...thinking the all copper 350 bullet will expand better in soft tissue (broad side heart/lung shot) than all other copper jacketed lead or steel cored rounds. Just like has been found shooting an all copper bullet vs lead, steel cored bullet in the M/l'er. The Barnes all copper m/l'er bullets running just shy of the 350 legend velocities expand with the prettiest rose petal formation you could ask for cutting a much larger wound channel.
> Again...Can't wait to get my hands on some Barnes all copper 170grn rounds and put them to the test.


Fastwater, are these the ones you’re looking for? Was at Dunham’s this morning and picked up three boxes to try. They had a shelf full.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Good score! What was the price?


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Ouch, 49 a box. Should only need couple shots to sight in. Will have plenty left to hunt


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Ouch is right....., no complaints with my hornady's at around 20 and change


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

MagicMarker said:


> Fastwater, are these the ones you’re looking for? Was at Dunham’s this morning and picked up three boxes to try. They had a shelf full.
> View attachment 502526
> View attachment 502527
> View attachment 502529


Yes sir they are.
Thanks for the heads up.
And yes...they are proud of em too.
Will have to check Lancaster Dunhams tomorrow.
Like you...figured I'd get 3-4 boxes.
Didn't see any Winchester 209 shotgun primers whilst you were there did ya?
Been searching for them for awhile now.
Picked a bad time with the ongoing, man made primer shortage to switch scopes on a couple inlines.
One uses Rem. STS's while the other is tuned for the Win. 209 Shotgun primers.
Have enough Rems...need the Wins.


----------

